# Best drill to drive screws?



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I just searched for about an hour, but didn't come up with anything specific. I just started finishing my basement and my corded drill is driving me crazy. It's slipping everywhere, but that might be the phillips bit. I think those little ones that act like mini impact guns might be good. Not sure what they are called. I see them on Holmes on Homes. They seem to impact the screw instead of just torquing it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

mikegp said:


> I just searched for about an hour, but didn't come up with anything specific. I just started finishing my basement and my corded drill is driving me crazy. It's slipping everywhere, but that might be the phillips bit. I think those little ones that act like mini impact guns might be good. Not sure what they are called. I see them on Holmes on Homes. They seem to impact the screw instead of just torquing it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


A impact driver is most excellent at driving screws! A cordless drill driver in low gear works well too! As for your corded drill; what rpm is it? The Low speed 0 - 500/600 rpm work best ad screw drivers! Higher speed corded drills are harder to control!


----------



## Broughton (Aug 1, 2011)

Impact drivers are by far the way to go. I have a hilti that is a beast. More affordable but also in my bag is a makita that I bought from home depot with an included drill for around $150. I burned the drill up in three months but I've driven dozens of half inch lag screws with the impact gun and it is still as powerful as the day I bought it.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. Just checked prices and they are all way up there. Would a 12v do the job as well? I'm really only using this to frame my basement. Something like this?

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Broughton, that $150 makita from Home Depot, did it include the battery or charger? Do you know the model number? Thanks.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.sears.com:80/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00911550000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3

What about that?


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

mikegp said:


> Thanks guys. Just checked prices and they are all way up there. Would a 12v do the job as well? I'm really only using this to frame my basement. Something like this?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


I have the 12volt delta work's for me. The ridgid has a life time warrenty on the drill and the batteries .


----------



## Broughton (Aug 1, 2011)

Mikegp, I meant to type $250, I'm not too good on this iPhone. Here is a link to the combo I bought. I looks like it has gone down a bit to $214.

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

The new 12 volt DeWalt sets are pretty darn nice, I just bought one to keep around the house. Probably more than enough for the average DIY and great for a second small set. I have a friend that loves them, uses them for everything and barely picks up his 18 volt anymore. With the small size and weight they are very handy. I have the drill, driver, impact, flashlight, four batteries and two chargers, so far they have been great.

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCK211...EXPW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1312238723&sr=8-2


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I picked up the Makita one from Home Depot for $214 this morning. It's doing a great job so far. Thanks again.


----------

